
Show HN: Bookmarks manager – Fastbmk.com - fastbmk
http://fastbmk.com/
======
gus_massa
This is the #13 repost. A few reposts are ok here, but somewhere between 5 and
10 is too much. The mods may get mad and ban your account and your site.

Try a different strategy, like posting an interesting blog post about the tech
stack or the problems you had to solve for your site. Perhaps you can make a
post with some statistics of the use of the site, if it doesn't break the
privacy of the users.

~~~
ChrisGranger
Agreed. Can you imagine how ridiculous HN would become if every start-up copy-
paste posted every day like this? I don't have the required karma to downvote
here, yet, but I think after a dozen reposts of the same exact Show HN, I'd be
clicking it if I could.

Edit: As of this writing, the previous submission of this site is still on the
first Show HN page.

~~~
fastbmk
So have you tried the service? :)

~~~
ChrisGranger
I have no use for it. I use my broswer's native bookmarks sync functionality.

------
fastbmk
Hello all! We built Fastbmk.com as a fast, lightweight and reliable
bookmarking service. You can create bookmarks with tags and notes. List
bookmarks by tag. Search bookmarks. Import and export bookmarks.

Browser addon is available for Firefox and Chrome. Using addon, you can create
bookmark and check if the current page is already bookmarked.

We intentionally used a minimal set of web technologies to create a tool for
everyday use, which doesn't waste resources of client's computer.

Minimalistic design Low CPU/Memory usage Quick server responses

We already use the service on a daily basis and it works just fine. So we
invite you to try it too :) Currently the service is more like a minimum
viable product. A lot of features are planned to be implemented in the future.

So your opinion, questions, suggestions and ideas are greatly appreciated :)

